# Reo Dreams Travelogue



## Spydro (14/4/17)

*Places where we would have liked to have had a Reo along with us, but did not. *

I am starting this as a picture travelogue of sorts of places we've been during our lives where a REO mod would have made the visit even more enjoyable. Pictures of places could be from anytime in our lives, from anywhere in the outdoors or indoors, anywhere in the world. Places with scenery, any kind of attractions, interesting oddities, stories, etc... but with no Reos (or any other vape gear) in the pictures. The whys? Because you didn't have a Reo when there... and because I have always enjoyed seeing pictures of South Africa itself on the forum, a place that I have never been to. So I thought maybe pictures from other out and about places around the world might be fun for Reo folks to add to this thread, and enjoy viewing them too.

*.....
ETA:* 
I guess I wasn't clear enough that my intent was for this to be more a travelogue than just another photo album thread. IOW, pictures of places with at least a short short story about the pictures to add interest to them and maybe the spark to want to find out more about those places.

Photo album definition: a book that contains a collection of photographs.
Definition of travelogue. 1 : a talk or lecture on travel usually accompanied by a film or slides.
*.....*

I'll start it by revisiting the 1970's when I lived in Carmel-by-the-Sea, California. It's about a place with strange stories and it's residents that leaned to the evil side. It's also one of the few places where the tallest trees on earth live, the Coastal Redwood that can stand up to over 390' (119 meters) tall and be over 30' (9 meters) in diameter.

A short ways down the coast from Carmel to Big Sur there is a narrow eerie canyon called Palo Colorado Canyon. The big trees make the very small road fairly dark even mid day. And fog often comes in off the ocean far into the canyon as well. So it is also an almost always wet, always mossy and moldy place from condensed fog dripping off the huge trees. Even more eerie though was the few residents that lived there in makeshift shacks mostly. They were very secretive folks that as you drove by they would peek out of window drapes, but never come out when strangers were in the canyon uninvited. Stories suggested things like some were criminals hiding out from the law, that it was an illegal drug haven or they were aliens. Since it is a dead end canyon to a trail head (that I used to hike the coastal mountains from), you had to run the "gauntlet" past the locals twice.

Maybe if I could have chucked some big clouds from a Reo back then a local or two might have came out to better see this strange deed, and I could confirm whether they were aliens or not. 















Another tie to this... I have a very heavy 7' long coffee table made from a thick slab of the base of a huge Coastal Redwood that was killed by lightning in Palo Colorado Canyon that burned out it's entire core to ground level. The slab is in the shape of a huge foot (with toes), singed black in the instep area from the lighting, and has a base that is two huge pieces of driftwood from Big Sur beach. It has a matching 2.5' X 3.5' wall clock also made from a thinner slab of that tree. I've had them since the mid 70's (note that the wood for both was harvested via a legal permit).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

Awesome thread @Spydro 
Thanks for sharing the photos and the interesting writeup
Those trees are fabulous!

Am looking forward to hearing more 
Will try contribute at some point


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Atlantis in the Bahamas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Italy in 2011

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Monkeyland Plettenberg Bay

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Cango Caves Oudtshoorn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Turkey 2011

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Miami USA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Bass Fishing Orlando Florida USA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Bass Pro Shops Orlando!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Disney World Orlando!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Bazaruto Island

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Mauritius

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

New York

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Phinda Game Reserve

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Sodwana Bay 20' underwater!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Turkey 2011
> View attachment 91623
> View attachment 91624



Lol @Rob Fisher - the iconic "Rob Fisher shorts" - before your vaping days - in Turkey!
At least the shorts could probably cope easily with a pack of smokes instead of a heavier mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (15/4/17)

That is just so awesome @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Ovamboland in South West Africa (Namibia).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Vaal River Interprovincials! (PS Natal won!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

World Black Bass Champs Cordoba, Spain. (Came second... the Russians beat us)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Winston Park, Durban South Africa... aka Home!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Drakensberg way back when! Really need REO's then because we were both smokers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Getting officially engaged!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Going even further back to 1972. In class at Beachwood Boys High! And again a REO would have been handy because I was a stinky!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Wedding 1982. There were lots of stinkies at the gathering...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/17)

I would pay good money to see @Rob Fisher cleanly shaven


----------



## Raindance (15/4/17)

Christos said:


> I would pay good money to see @Rob Fisher cleanly shaven


My thoughts as well. If it were not for the two B&W sets of pictures, I would have sworn he was born with that beard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/17)

my fav vanilla Cigarillos. I gave up cigarettes and only smoked these. At 10x the cost of a box of cigarettes I thought I could give up easy. Forward 10 years later spending around R7000 a month or +- 500 USD a month on smoking.


Cape Town - cape point, most southern part of the African continent. Actually the most sothern part of the southern hemisphere take away the south Pole. Avoid if you hate multitudes of tourists (mostly the chinese/Japanese kind and the odd Germans)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (15/4/17)

Some photos all pre vapeing.
@Spydro , You made me whip out my fancy camera and blow out some dust 
Waterberg.



Johannesburg CBD. 


Hiking in my back yard.



Hartebeespoort Dam.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/17)

Christos said:


> I would pay good money to see @Rob Fisher cleanly shaven



Has only happened once in the last 40 years....


----------



## Christos (15/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Has only happened once in the last 40 years....


Better make it twice in the last 50 years. ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (16/4/17)

Thanks for the interest so far. 

I guess I wasn't clear enough that my intent was for this to be more a travelogue than just another photo album thread. IOW, pictures of places with at least a short short story about the pictures to add interest to them and maybe the spark to want to find out more about those places.

Photo album definition: a book that contains a collection of photographs.
Definition of travelogue. 1 : a talk or lecture on travel usually accompanied by a film or slides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (16/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the interest so far.
> 
> I guess I wasn't clear enough that my intent was for this to be more a travelogue than just another photo album thread. IOW, pictures of places with at least a short short story about the pictures to add interest to them and maybe the spark to want to find out more about those places.
> 
> ...


Ahh I learn something new every day. I'll give each place a write up a bit later - some interesting facts I have about the places in the photos.


----------



## Spydro (16/4/17)

Christos said:


> Ahh I learn something new every day. I'll give each place a write up a bit later - some interesting facts I have about the places in the photos.



I just assumed everyone knew what a travelogue normally includes. I should have spelled it out, so it's my error.


----------



## Silver (16/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the interest so far.
> 
> I guess I wasn't clear enough that my intent was for this to be more a travelogue than just another photo album thread. IOW, pictures of places with at least a short short story about the pictures to add interest to them and maybe the spark to want to find out more about those places.
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining @Spydro 

In that case Mr Fisher has several essays to write

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (16/4/17)

Christos said:


> Some photos all pre vapeing.
> @Spydro , You made me whip out my fancy camera and blow out some dust
> Waterberg. This place was given to people as payment after the Anglo boor war. Infested with malaria and tsitsi flies this was regarded as the S.A wastelands. The them S.A government couldn't pay the said parties what was owed to them after the war and have them this infested land as a cheap way of getting out of debt. Turns out , the waterberg today has the highest value per km today than any other place in S.A.
> View attachment 91709
> ...


----------



## Christos (16/4/17)

This is it. Edited but now I see the original wasn't esited and I'm too lazy to go fix.


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for explaining @Spydro
> 
> In that case Mr Fisher has several essays to write



No need for that. The thread was a bust from the start, so to me it's better to just leave it that way. 

While I had a long list of shorts to write up with pictures for this idea, I'm not going to bother with anymore of them. Gives me way more time to do nothing, my favorite pastime now days.


----------



## Christos (18/4/17)

I have somewhat fixed mine. Just need to copy paste into the original post as opposed to the reply.
I'll get it done when I'm behind a pc again which will probably only happen tomorrow.


----------



## Gizmo (18/4/17)

Those photos are amazing Rob.. Really gives us a glimpse in your life.. Awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

